# IG5: Why is my computer rebooting immediately on startup?

## pjp

Navigation: [Installing Gentoo] [Table of Contents]

Why is my computer rebooting immediately on startup?

If immediate restarts happen when you are booting a newly compiled kernel, make sure that the CPU setting under 'Processor type and features' in your kernel configuration matches your actual hardware. Despite the '6' in the name, an AMD K6 cannot run i686 binaries and must be treated as an i586.

----------

